# Croaker Saved the Day ( Breezy Point, mid Chesapeake Bay Report - June 25, 2011)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Off the Breezy Point Marina, I fished for 1.5 hours for spot for live-lining. I did not catch any fish on fish-Bites. I guessed spot are not in yet in the western shore, MD. I trolled for 4 hours without luck. 

So I fished for croaker. Near the Green Can, I caught 15 croaker at 13-14.5” on cooked salad shrimp for 1.5 hours.

Regarding sharing the fishing information

I met a kayaker near Green Can. We talked about the precise location of the spot that afternoon. Here is the quote from his PM:

Thanks again for the fishing tips yesterday. I followed your instructions and anchored in about 26-27 feet. I caught around 15 large croaker and a 23 inch striper. This was the largest striper I ever caught. All on peeler crab. I also caught a small bluefish and around 5 white perch. 

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9JsURjewARo?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="900" height="600">


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

wow that is great!
idk what im doing in the cayak section

but i go to Point lookout! i think breezy point is before that by like 30mins. 

But i only fish from the shore, i have zero exp with shrimp. I have always fished with 2 things, blood worm and cut up spot. 

i actually tried using shrimp once but it wasn't cooked its just raw shrimp. But i don;t remember what ate what or if it was actually really effecient at all... do you think cooked shrimp peeled is better than raw? i've seen people at the pier throw shrimp that looked red as if it were cooked.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

CrownOfKings said:


> wow that is great!
> idk what im doing in the cayak section
> 
> but i go to Point lookout! i think breezy point is before that by like 30mins.
> ...


 Cooked shrimp is better than raw shrimp and cheaper than anything else. I buy a bag (100-150 counts) from Costco at around $10.00. A bag is enough for at least 5-6 trips. I carry 20-30 shrimp on a zip lock bag at a time. Sometime I put some Old Bay on them so I can eat while fishing. The salad shrimp are cooked and peeled. I use a half of a shrimp on the hook. The cooked shrimp does not stink up the cooler, and firm so it stays on the hook until a croaker bites it. I have been using shrimp for Croaker after the following test:


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H1h_60mNm5w?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="500">


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Wow, that was a great video, thanks for that. 
I guess i will go get some cooked shrimp today haha

whats more amazing is how you do not flip lol


----------



## CrownOfKings (May 24, 2010)

Also what size hook do you use for spot/croaker?

i fish from shore so on avg the fish i catch will probably be smaller than yours

i think the last time i wen't fishing my hooks were too big. And idk if i should use circle hooks or not


----------



## i4joymy (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice Video. What type of rod holder is that? I'm looking for something like that to mount on my Tarpon 140


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

i4joymy said:


> Nice Video. What type of rod holder is that? I'm looking for something like that to mount on my Tarpon 140


Ram tube. They are expensive. I prefer my home made rod holder if a kayak comes with raised center.

I have 2009 Tarpon. I installed a home made rod holder on my tarpon 140 see the following two videos:

2009 Tarpon 140 with home made rod holder.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SU7J-QyKRYY?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="500">

The Home made rod holder:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-n0Jxsj-H6I?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="500">

thanks,
Joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Great videos. I think I'm going to add shrimp to my croaker menu.


I might have to steal your rod holder design for my Tarpon. It works so well in that Kayak and i already have a scotty mount and extender in the same place.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

It take a few trips tom make the angles of the side rod holder right. I use the extender because in winter my boots are very big. 

joe


----------



## i4joymy (Aug 31, 2007)

I forgot that I asked you about what type of rod holder you had until I went out to clean my kayak tonight. I appreciate you putting up the videos. Your homemade rod holder may be just what I need for my Tarpon 140.

Thanks again.


----------

